# what type of dishes do you use



## sierra's momma (Jul 4, 2004)

we really need new dishes for our family, we don't have much money but we are concerned about paint on dishes containing lead, made in china. We are currently thinking about correll ceramic dishes. I was just wondering what other families do


----------



## jake&zaxmom (May 12, 2004)

Back when all of the "MIC" lead paint news stories became concerning to me, I got rid of all of our dishes (even/especially the plastic painted MIC kids plates and bowls like Sesame Street and Blues Clues) and bought all Corelle Vitrelle. Break and Chip resistant, Made in the USA, no paint to worry about. They have proven to be very durable and we like them a lot.


----------



## WhaleinGaloshes (Oct 9, 2006)

Corelle; I'm very happy with them.


----------



## Gray's Mommy (Jul 8, 2005)

We use our vintage wedding china as our everyday dishes. I have a couple of glass plates I bought from WalMart for reheating food in the microwave.


----------



## MoonStarFalling (Nov 4, 2004)

We have and old set of Pfaltzgraff. I found this list of USA dishes.

Evidentially corelle mugs and cups are made in china as is the hearthstone collection. I would look into it further before you purchase corelle.


----------



## pumpkinhead (Sep 15, 2003)

We use stoneware (pfaltzgraff) and Corelle. Both are awesome







.


----------



## Jwebbal (May 31, 2004)

I use crate and barrell white china (porcelain), it's a heavy duty design and quite durable.
http://www.crateandbarrel.com/family.aspx?c=4310&f=1664

Their outlet can have great deals. I find stoneware chips too easily, and the heavy duty restaurant quality porcelain to be quite durable.


----------



## vegamomma (Mar 11, 2008)

I love our Fiestaware! Lead Free!


----------



## joybird (Feb 2, 2006)

Corelle here too. No one's broken a piece yet and we've had it for two years. I like that I can buy single dishes at the outlet and that they have so many different sizes of bowls and plates. The little dessert/fruit bowls are perfect for kids.


----------



## tubulidentata2 (Aug 6, 2006)

We use glass plates and bowls for DD and myself most of the time. Sometimes we'll use the others with cold food when the glass ones are dirty. Once in awhile a dish gets broken, but it is always me who breaks it







.


----------



## hockeywoman (Nov 6, 2007)

Corelle all the way!


----------



## Ruthla (Jun 2, 2004)

We have 2 sets of corelle- one for meat and one for dairy. I've had both sets for nearly 15 years- location of manufacturing wasn't on my radar back then.

I also have a few melamine dishes left from when the girls were toddlers, and a few plastic cups that have sippy-type lids that snap on- we don't use those often but they're still with my set of dishes, but I'm careful about what I add to my collection.


----------



## Redheaded_Momma (Nov 8, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *vegamomma* 
I love our Fiestaware! Lead Free!

Us too! We fortunately live about 3 hours from the Homer Lauchlin China company so we go to the outlet store and stock up in the seconds. THey have little flaws in them but when there is food on the plate or bowl no one can see it


----------



## kriket (Nov 25, 2007)

Ruthla-where is corelle made?

I have clear glass made by anchor hocking, I live in ohio where anchor is made (lucky me) and I think I got them at a garage sale.

I have a stonewear cup, and recently (because it's canning season







) I have been drinking out of mason jars.

I don't know about the silverwear, I'm not that crunchy, I still can't get DH to give up paper plates.


----------



## dogmom327 (Apr 19, 2007)

My understanding is that Corelle is made in the US--or at least the plates are. I think the cups are made somewhere else but not China.

We are going to be getting a set of Corelle soon.


----------



## Meems (Jan 8, 2007)

there was another thread like this back when all of the MIC lead scare stuff came up and a bunch of mama's said that they had fiestaware.... i bought some and love it!


----------



## maciascl (Nov 11, 2004)

Corelle says it is microwave safe, but is it buring hot when it comes out like regular glass would be? The boys still use melamine & I want to ger rid of it.


----------



## kriket (Nov 25, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *maciascl* 
Corelle says it is microwave safe, but is it buring hot when it comes out like regular glass would be? The boys still use melamine & I want to ger rid of it.

My mom used corelle for as long as I can remember and no, I don't remember it being hot. I don't think that I have ever had one of my regular glass plates come out hot either tho,


----------



## hockeywoman (Nov 6, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *maciascl* 
Corelle says it is microwave safe, but is it buring hot when it comes out like regular glass would be? The boys still use melamine & I want to ger rid of it.

The only time we have an issue is when we're cooking something in a bowl (sausages and veggies come to mind), and cover with another plate as a lid. Then the bowl and plate both come out hot. Otherwise. if we cover with a paper towl or uncovered I've never had an issue.


----------



## mija y mijo (Dec 6, 2006)

Fiestaware!


----------



## kriket (Nov 25, 2007)

what is fiesta wear? it looks ceramic. can someone link me to an informational site?


----------

